# Large Fish For Sale !!!!!



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Need Room For New Fish

24" Silver Arowana $100 Has Drop Eye, Everything Else Is 100%
3 11" To 12" ID Sharks $40 Each Or All For $100
11" Johannsen Pike Cichlid $20
7 Tinfoil Brabs Size Vary From 6" To 12" $20 Each Or All For $100
6" Tiger Oscar $10
5" Albino Oscar $10
6" Jardini Arowana $40 Perfect Condition
4 Common Pleco's Size Vary From 3" To 7" $5 Each Or All For $15

Serious Inquires Only !!!!!
You Must Pick-Up !!!!!
I Am In Surrey
E-mail Me At [email protected]


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

nice list of fish... but you are asking top dollar...


----------



## vento_joe (Apr 21, 2010)

How much for ID sharks?


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Sry Forgot Some Prices Sharks Are $40


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

you sale 24" Silver Arowana $200  ,what kind your silver arow? is it little too high? 
i am interesting your ID shark,can i have a pic to see ? thks
* take a pic will be help !!good luck for sale! *


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

*Price Changes*

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump for Good deal on Aro


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Are the barbels on the silver aro in good condition no damage?


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## klcc88 (Jul 12, 2010)

too bad you're out west...i'd grab those tinfoils right off you!


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------

